# AZ ONLY Capuchine hen AZ ONLY



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I have this Capuchine hen for adoption. Bird is an 08 nothing wrong. I picked this bird up from a lady who found it, tracked the owner and she doesn't want it back so out it goes.

I am at Carefree and the 17, 7th st and Carefree to be more exact.
Please send me a PM if you are interested. I am not in a huge hurry but at the same time don't tell me you want it then make me wait a week to hear back.
First come first serve!
My cocks sure do love this bird.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Some more!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Oh my god! What a beautiful bird!
Thank you for sharing photos of her.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

*....GONE....*


----------

